# Updated Baby Pics of Shade of Luck



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a few more - he's hard to get pictures of b/c he's ALWAYS moving. Such a sweetie for sure


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I missed something - so congratulations on his birth. he is really cute


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol - IDK what you missed, if you mean his birth - you were the 1st one to comment on him in my "look what I found" post - he was my surprise buckling. Thanks for the comment though. 
I wish he was a doe so I could keep him forever and always, but he's gorgeous and healthy, I really couldn't have possibly asked for more. Just another attribute to Big Oak Farm breeding...she's really outdone herself - I am impressed with how he's put together just as a baby and his color is just icing on the cake .


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just gorgeous- a sweet face and great color- those dark legs are really pretty. COngratulations.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww what a cutie!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Both of those kids are adorable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> lol - IDK what you missed, if you mean his birth - you were the 1st one to comment on him in my "look what I found" post - he was my surprise buckling. Thanks for the comment though.
> I wish he was a doe so I could keep him forever and always, but he's gorgeous and healthy, I really couldn't have possibly asked for more. Just another attribute to Big Oak Farm breeding...she's really outdone herself - I am impressed with how he's put together just as a baby and his color is just icing on the cake .


I remember now! Sorry the fever last night must have been clouding my brain more then I thought.

BOF really does have nice goats so I know what you mean.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol don't be sorry at all  I'm forgetful on a normal basis - I swear I post to people then go back and I hadn't --- lol
Thank you. Can't wait to see everyone else's babies! Desi is on day 146!


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

He is a beautiful little baby, but wow, what a stunning dam. I absolutely love her beautiful coloration.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking goat.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely looking kid  If he goes missing, don't blame me...hahahaha!!!


----------

